# Hispanic riders...



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Curious...How many of the top pros are Hispanics?


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

About the same amount as Heranxieties.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*Where....*

Where exactly is the country of Hispanica anyway?


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

bmxhacksaw said:


> About the same amount as Heranxieties.


Hold on...I have to "google" that word. 

BRB

...and, I'm back.

Couldn't find it. 

What does that mean?


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Big-foot said:


> Where exactly is the country of Hispanica anyway?


Do you mean "Hispania"? 

That'd be your modern day Dominican Republic/Haiti.

If you didn't know that, I guess I'd have less luck getting an answer to the actual post?


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

2ndGen said:


> Hold on...I have to "google" that word.
> 
> BRB
> 
> ...


His panic

Her anxieties

I kill myself.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

bmxhacksaw said:


> His panic
> 
> Her anxieties
> 
> I kill myself.



Oh. 
Ok. 
Now I got it.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Not sure how many are actually Hispanics, but there a ton of Mexicans and Spanish, as well as general South American pros.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Asian pros do the Keirin circuit.


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

2ndGen said:


> Do you mean "Hispania"?
> 
> That'd be your modern day Dominican Republic/Haiti.
> 
> If you didn't know that, I guess I'd have less luck getting an answer to the actual post?


 Hispania was the Roman name for the Iberian Peninsula. Hispaniola is the island that the DR and Haiti share.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Depending on how you define _Hispanic_, I think the top stage racer in the world (Contador) qualifies.

By far, Spain and Italy contribute the most riders to the ProTour - with Spain seeming the stronger the last few years.

If you limit your definition to just Spanish speaking peoples in the Americas (a real bastardization of the term, since Hispania originally referred to the Iberian peninsula), you currently don't have much in the way of high level pros.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

PRB said:


> Hispania was the Roman name for the Iberian Peninsula. Hispaniola is the island that the DR and Haiti share.



And today the term "Hispanic" is almost solely meant in the _sensu stricto_, excluding Portugal and places formerly ruled by Portugal.

Brasilians do not consider themselves Hispanic. I have a friend of 100% Portuguese ancestry who continually had to beat back the EEO people at Harvard, Duke, etc. who wanted to list him as a Hispanic.


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

2ndGen said:


> Curious...How many of the top pros are Hispanics?


10 to 1 as many as there are anglo american top pros..


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

the OP probably meant Latino (in the US ethnonymic sense). If its taken to mean living in the US, Ivan Ivan Dominguez comes to mind, Chepe” Garcia, and some of the Columbian riders on Rock. Maybe the greatest was Raul Alcala (don't know if his comeback is still going or not). Isn't Rasmussen trying to get Mexican citizenship (his wife is Mexican)? Would give new meaning to pollo loco...


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Fast Freddie - retired from racing, but working for some pro team.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

iliveonnitro said:


> Not sure how many are actually Hispanics, but there a ton of Mexicans and Spanish, as well as general South American pros.


I've just started watching racing again and I notice that I see a lot of Spanish names in teams. 
A lot may be a relative term here actually...maybe "a lot" compared to how many I actually meet on the road. 

I kept seeing this "odd" name pop up...Hincapie, Hincapie, Hincapie. I look him up to see who he is and he's another Spanish rider (Columbian and from New York no less).So, I was just wondering if anybody had any idea of how many there were. Of course, there's Contador, Hincapie and 1/2 of Rock Racing's team is Hispanic. 

And I had no idea that Spain produced good road bikes (Orbea & BH).


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

PRB said:


> Hispania was the Roman name for the Iberian Peninsula. Hispaniola is the island that the DR and Haiti share.


I sit corrected.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

iliveonnitro said:


> Not sure how many are actually Hispanics, but there a ton of Mexicans and Spanish, as well as general South American pros.


Hispanics includes all those you just mentioned.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

jorgy said:


> And today the term "Hispanic" is almost solely meant in the _sensu stricto_, excluding Portugal and places formerly ruled by Portugal.
> 
> Brasilians do not consider themselves Hispanic. I have a friend of 100% Portuguese ancestry who continually had to beat back the EEO people at Harvard, Duke, etc. who wanted to list him as a Hispanic.


Right. The easy way to say it is any who's cultural/ethnic background is descended from Spain.


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

TDF wins by Spanish riders since 1988 ----10


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

2ndgen said:


> Curious...How many of the top pros are Hispanics?


I dunno but how many of them ride good bikes, I mean treks?


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

2ndGen said:


> Hispanics includes all those you just mentioned.


Nope.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

stevesbike said:


> the OP probably meant Latino (in the US ethnonymic sense). If its taken to mean living in the US, Ivan Ivan Dominguez comes to mind, Chepe” Garcia, and some of the Columbian riders on Rock. Maybe the greatest was Raul Alcala (don't know if his comeback is still going or not). Isn't Rasmussen trying to get Mexican citizenship (his wife is Mexican)? Would give new meaning to pollo loco...


Thanks for that info. :thumbsup:

Technically, "Latino" wouldn't include Spaniards. 
Hispanic would include all Spanish groups. 

The reason for my question is that (again) I don't know of many Hispanic roadies,
yet I've seen more than enough Hispanic riders to wonder why aren't there more.
Baseball, Socccer and Boxing are popular sports for us. 

Just wonder why not RBing.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

deadlegs2 said:


> TDF wins by Spanish riders since 1988 ----10


Thanks for that DL.

Wow. That's 50% of all wins in just over 2 decades.

OK, here's what I got by country: 
1. France	36
2. Belgium	18
3. Spain	12
4. United States	10
5. Italy	9

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Tour_de_France_winners#By_country


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

2ndGen said:


> Thanks for that DL.
> 
> Are those stage winners or the whole TDF itself?


The whole TDF ..Delgado, Indurain,5 Pereiro, Sastre, Contador2

The KOM has won the tour only once since 1971


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

yater said:


> Nope.


Nope? 

*His·pan·ic* (hĭ-spān'ĭk) 
adj. 
1. Of or relating to Spain or Spanish-speaking Latin America.
2. Of or relating to a Spanish-speaking people or culture.

n. 
1. A Spanish-speaking person.
2. A U.S. citizen or resident of Latin-American or Spanish descent.

The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition
Copyright © 2009 by Houghton Mifflin Company.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/hispanic



That would included;


> Mexicans and Spanish, as well as general South American pros.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

deadlegs2 said:


> The whole TDF ..Delgado, Indurain,5 Pereiro, Sastre, Contador2
> 
> The KOM has won the tour only once since 1971


Thank you.


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

Greatest western hemisphere hispanics
Luis Herrera
Fabio Parra
Raul Alcala


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

muscleendurance said:


> I dunno but how many of them ride good bikes, I mean treks?


I know of one who just won the TDF (again).

Since it began racing in '82, it's ("trek"), it's won 33% of the TDF's (9 out of 27)...pretty "good".


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

deadlegs2 said:


> Greatest western hemisphere hispanics
> Luis Herrera
> Fabio Parra
> Raul Alcala



Thanks! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

sometimerider said:


> Depending on how you define _Hispanic_, I think the top stage racer in the world (Contador) qualifies.
> 
> By far, Spain and Italy contribute the most riders to the ProTour - with Spain seeming the stronger the last few years.
> 
> If you limit your definition to just Spanish speaking peoples in the Americas (a real bastardization of the term, since Hispania originally referred to the Iberian peninsula), you currently don't have much in the way of high level pros.


True. 

I'm using the most (in my opinion) appropriate term...anyone descended from Spain 
either directly or indirectly including Spaniards and the rest of us.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

2ndGen said:


> True.
> 
> I'm using the most (in my opinion) appropriate term...anyone descended from Spain either directly or indirectly including Spaniards and the rest of us.


Not sure I agree with it being a bastardized term. I was raised learning that Hispanics were Americans whose native language is Spanish. Latin being all Spanish speaking. Spanish being from Spain. At least, that's how most Puerto Ricans I know define it (my Spanish teachers, as well as mom step-mother and her huge family).

Regardless...back to topic. If we are talking about anyone who speaks the spanish language or has a spanish/latin/hispanic background, you're looking at currently the best cyclists in the world.

http://www.uci.ch/templates/BUILTIN...d=MTU2MzU&LangId=1&RankType=NATION&RankId=151


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

iliveonnitro said:


> Not sure I agree with it being a bastardized term. I was raised learning that Hispanics were Americans whose native language is Spanish.


That's one opinion, but a relatively late developing one. See Wikipedia.

I tend to prefer to keep the earlier definition - when it still serves a perfectly good function.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

iliveonnitro said:


> Not sure I agree with it being a bastardized term. I was raised learning that Hispanics were Americans whose native language is Spanish. Latin being all Spanish speaking. Spanish being from Spain. At least, that's how most Puerto Ricans I know define it (my Spanish teachers, as well as mom step-mother and her huge family).


"As" the resident Puerto Rican here, it was really confusing for us especially 
in the late '90's and early '00's when the census stuff threw us off. 

I remember always being Hispanic, then the term Latino became popular 
(again, a term that absolutely makes no sense since anybody can learn to speak Spanish, 
but only people descended from Spain have Spanish blood in them). 

For example, a person descended from Spain (pure Spaniard, Puerto Rican, Cuban, etc...)
can grow without his ethnic background (being purely American or Canadian or British culturally) 
and still be a Hispanic, yet someone who doesn't have a drop of Spanish blood in them, 
but was raised in Spain or a Hispanic country, can never be a Hispanic. 

Culture is interchangeable...DNA isn't.








> Regardless...back to topic. If we are talking about anyone who speaks the spanish language or has a spanish/latin/hispanic background, you're looking at currently the best cyclists in the world.
> 
> http://www.uci.ch/templates/BUILTIN-...ION&RankId=151


Thanks for that link.

:thumbsup:


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

2ndGen said:


> I know of one who just won the TDF (again).
> 
> Since it began racing in '82, it's ("trek"), it's won 33% of the TDF's (9 out of 27)...pretty "good".


Trek was MIA at the tdf until 1999,,, Many US race treks before that were not treks at all..


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

deadlegs2 said:


> Trek was MIA at the tdf until 1999,,, Many US race treks before that were not treks at all..



Really? Wow! So that bumps up their winnings from 33% to almost 50%!

Damn! That' like averaging a win every other year just about!

I guess that makes them "good bikes"!

Thanks for that info DL. :thumbsup:


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

Not really... TVT more or less won 8 in a row, but you didn't think of getting one..You or hardly anyone else.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

deadlegs2 said:


> Trek was MIA at the tdf until 1999,,, Many US race treks before that were not treks at all..



What do you mean by that "Many US race treks before that were not treks at all...", literally?

And does that mean that Trek's only been in the TDF for the past 10 years giving them an a 90% winning record? 

Confused.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

deadlegs2 said:


> Not really... TVT more or less won 8 in a row, but you didn't think of getting one..You or hardly anyone else.



Pardon my ignorance, but what's "TVT"?


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

This is a TVT... same as Delgado and Indurain rode too


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

Lance rode Merckx before trek..Merlins before that..


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

So where does Trek get "9 wins at TDF" from?


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

2 AC and 7 LA... Lance's first stage win was on a Merckx...His Worlds was too.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

deadlegs2 said:


> 2 AC and 7 LA... Lance's first stage win was on a Merckx...His Worlds was too.


But is it accurate for Trek to claim to have won 9 TDF's and if so, doesn't this 
give them a 90% success rate at the TDF if they've only been racing since '99?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

2ndGen said:


> But is it accurate for Trek to claim to have won 9 TDF's and if so, doesn't this
> give them a 90% success rate at the TDF if they've only been racing since '99?


bored much?


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

den bakker said:


> bored much?


No. Just confused. 






> deadlegs2 Many US race treks before that were not treks at all..





> 2ndGen
> So where does Trek get "9 wins at TDF" from?
> 
> deadlegs2
> *2* AC and *7* LA... Lance's first stage win was on a Merckx...His Worlds was too.




If they weren't Trek 5 & 6 Series bikes that Lance and Conti won the TDF's on and they were TVT's, is Trek lieing?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

2ndGen said:


> No. Just confused.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only if they claim that their riders use stock frames as they used to with LA.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

ultimobici said:


> Only if they claim that their riders use stock frames as they used to with LA.


So...they were Treks then, right?


----------



## ircbike (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi, 

Spanish = from Spain
Hispanic = Spanish descendants.
Latino = Descendants of the old Roman empire, where we spoke latín. (spanish + hispanic + italian )

Greetings from Spain.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

*wait a minute...*



ircbike said:


> Hi,
> 
> Spanish = from Spain
> Hispanic = Spanish descendants.
> ...


I thought people from Spain (and Portugal) are _Iberian._


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

deadlegs2 said:


> Greatest western hemisphere hispanics
> Luis Herrera
> Fabio Parra
> Raul Alcala


 Pedro Delgado?


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

ircbike said:


> Spanish = from Spain


Sounds good.



> Hispanic = Spanish descendants.


Considerable disagreement on that.



> Latino = Descendants of the old Roman empire, where we spoke latín. (spanish + hispanic + italian )


Perhaps so, but there are many more Latin-based languages; for example, French.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

"Are Treks good bikes?"

Are they better if ridden by Hispanics or by Latinos?

Com'on guys, get real.


----------

